# Tobacco prices



## kw60

Shocked doesn't come close to how I felt yesterday when I went to get some golden Virginia tobacco.
It's had an increase of over a euro a packet with a 50g packet now E7.50 !!!
I shouldn't really complain as its a small fortune back in UK but maybe it's time to find a cheaper alternative ..... Or give up !!!!
Kim


----------



## Dennis

kw60 said:


> Shocked doesn't come close to how I felt yesterday when I went to get some golden Virginia tobacco.
> It's had an increase of over a euro a packet with a 50g packet now E7.50 !!!
> I shouldn't really complain as its a small fortune back in UK but maybe it's time to find a cheaper alternative ..... Or give up !!!!
> Kim



What was it before? €6.10 up here, unless it`s gone up since last week.......I`m not giving up, it`s part of what i like about Portugal, you`re not a social outcast like in the UK.


----------



## canoeman

There's some copies of Golden Virginia our son was always happy with similar name and packaging but cheaper


----------



## kw60

Dennis said:


> What was it before? €6.10 up here, unless it`s gone up since last week.......I`m not giving up, it`s part of what i like about Portugal, you`re not a social outcast like in the UK.


Yes it was 6.10 last week and now government stamped on the back at 7.50 a packet.
We couldn't get any for a few days last week and now I know why !!!
Kim


----------



## travelling-man

FWIW, Amber Leaf is E4.90 for 40 grammes and not a bad smoke at all.


----------



## Dennis

travelling-man said:


> FWIW, Amber Leaf is E4.90 for 40 grammes and not a bad smoke at all.


Well if Old Virgin has gone up to €7.50 for 50g I will give Amber leaf a go.


----------



## Dennis

Now where can i get RIZLA *** papers? green or red,I don`t mind either.

Something similar to RIZLA is JOB or ZIG ZAG both available here........but still prefer RIZLA don`t know why.


----------



## travelling-man

Can't help you there but FWIW, I've just switched over to the tubes and a stuffing machine I bought in my local Chinese shop for about E5 for the machine and E1 per 100 tubes and reckon it's a MUCH better smoke and also a tad cheaper that roll your own.


----------



## Dennis

travelling-man said:


> Can't help you there but FWIW, I've just switched over to the tubes and a stuffing machine I bought in my local Chinese shop for about E5 for the machine and E1 per 100 tubes and reckon it's a MUCH better smoke and also a tad cheaper that roll your own.


Yes i have one of those, i use it on posh occasions  and it`s better than a rolling machine.


----------



## kw60

Dennis said:


> Now where can i get RIZLA *** papers? green or red,I don`t mind either.
> 
> Something similar to RIZLA is JOB or ZIG ZAG both available here........but still prefer RIZLA don`t know why.


My sister goes to her local market in UK and buys them for me £1 for 5 packs.
Sticks them in a Jiffy bag and posts them to me, not much postage as they are light and usually get a tenners worth at a time.
Anyone who comes to visit me from UK must bring rizlas and filters( swan) for their keep !!!!
Kim


----------



## Dennis

kw60 said:


> My sister goes to her local market in UK and buys them for me £1 for 5 packs.
> Sticks them in a Jiffy bag and posts them to me, not much postage as they are light and usually get a tenners worth at a time.
> Anyone who comes to visit me from UK must bring rizlas and filters( swan) for their keep !!!!
> Kim


Thanks 
I have an arrangement with a friend who returns to the UK on a regular basis and brings over a box of 100 booklets, so i`m never short, just wanted to know if i could get them in my neck of the woods.......Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## canoeman

Really near us? this is a Portuguese Forum and imported tobacco products are subject to

Excise Duty
Import IVA
and extra costs based on order value

so hardly useful or a money saving post, even if the company your promoting would ship outside USA


----------



## dave n sarah

Im still over in the UK so quite happy to post out some rizla papers


----------



## travelling-man

Has anyone else noticed what's going on with Amber Leaf packets..... we used to be able to buy 50 g packs and they all disappeared and only 25 g packs were available and now it's gone to 19 g packs.

At this rate, there will be more plastic packaging than tobacco!


----------



## canoeman

Just like Mars bars


----------



## travelling-man

And wagon wheels!


----------



## canoeman

This could end up quite a list


----------



## travelling-man

About the only thing that's got larger over the years (that I can think of) is my waistline! LOL


----------

